# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  ASO ve ATO'da seçim günü

## ceydaaa

1368192578.jpgAnkara Sanayi Odası (ASO) Yönetim Kurulu Başkanlığına, Nurettin Özdebir, Ankara Ticaret Odası (ATO) başkanlığına da Salih Bezci yeniden seçildi.

Ankara Sanayi Odası Meclisi, seçim gündemi ile en yaşlı üye Bora Aynagöz başkanlığında toplandı.


ASO Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Nurettin Özdebir, tek listeyle girilen seçimde 71 oyla yeniden seçildi. Yönetim Kurulu ise şu isimlerden oluştu:

"Celal Koloğlu, Mehmet Doğanlar, Seyit Ardıç, Yılmaz Kayaaslan, Fahrettin Kürklü, Bülent Bayram, Aytaç Muhittin Dinçer, Seyit Koca, Mevlüt Açıkgöz, Musa Ertunç."

Özdebir, Türkiye'nin huzur ve barış içerisinde yolunun açıldığını belirterek, "Türkiye'nin istikbalini çok iyi görüyorum. Zaten dünyada yaşanan bu krizle ülkemiz pozitif yönde ayrıştı. Önümüzün parlak, ufkumuzun ve yolumuzun açık olduğuna, ufak tefek taşların da zaman içinde ayıklanarak parlak ufuklara ve geleceğe doğru gideceğimize inanıyorum" diye konuştu.

Salih Bezci, yeniden ATO başkanı

Salih Bezci de Ankara Ticaret Odası (ATO) başkanlığına yeniden seçildi. 

ATO binasında yapılan seçimlerde Bezci, 187 meclis üyesinin 108'inin oyunu alarak ikinci kez başkan oldu. Bezci'nin rakibi Mustafa Deryal'e ise 73 oy çıktı, 6 oy geçersiz sayıldı.

Seçimlerin ardından ATO'nun yeni yönetim kurulu şöyle oluştu: 

"Turhan Yılmaz, Galip Yeşilbaş, Ferhat Ertürk, Recai Kesimal, Hıfzı Kuruşa, İbrahim Uyanık, Ayhan Atalay, Erdoğan Yıldırım, Mehmet Aypek ve Koray Güngör Şanal."

----------

